
We need a new platform before we can #deleteFacebook - DamienB
https://medium.com/@damiensbell/we-finally-need-a-for-facebook-for-x-1878147f1950
======
badrequest
At some point, people merely adopted these platforms, transitioning from
nothing to something. The notion that we can't simply transition from Facebook
to nothing is nonsense.

~~~
icu
Couldn't agree more... it's called keeping in touch with a face to face, a
phone call, a letter, an email, a text etc. Your Facebook "friends" who do
that are your real friends.

------
nugi
Its called calling, or writing those important to you. This has always
existed. Quit trying to app the problem away. Its social, not technical.

~~~
degenerate
I have a "friend" from university that I occasionally emailed links or
articles. Months went by and he never wrote me back, so I questioned him about
it and he said "you know I've been busy with the wedding and all".

"What wedding?"

"Yeah I got married, I guess you don't go on facebook. I don't reply to
emails, just facebook me next time."

Obviously our friendship fizzled away, and wasn't worth keeping up, but some
people _only_ use facebook and won't communicate with people other ways. It's
weird.

~~~
kup0
Yeah, sometimes the issue isn't ourselves but those we want to stay connected
to and some of them really don't desire to stay connected any other way.

------
unstatusthequo
Facebook free for 6 years and I find no reason to have it. At most when
Facebook loyals use it to organize events. And I find it about those through
actually seeing people. Plus I love shocking people with "yeah I don't use
that crap" to see how they react. Maybe given recent events they will react
differently?

------
uieoJIRWE
No problem. I found some cool new facebook replacements the other day.

1\. IRC 2\. Email 3\. Forums 4\. Blogs 5\. RSS

------
arisAlexis
for sure decentralised. I want to be running a node

~~~
zanedb
I would hope so too, but without _massive_ changes I sincerely doubt the
general public would adopt a decentralized social network.

